# Flame moss carpet



## dthb4438

I had tried once, but had one heck of a time trying to keep it down. I have some actually stuck on one side of the glass and growing more along the substrate, so maybe it will eventually take to the substrate. It just grows very slow, just like all mosses do.

You can try using stainless steel mesh. Maybe lay some down in a thin layer and put some small rocks on top of it. I have some plastic mesh just for sandwiching moss and putting it on the walls. You could use that,hold it down with weights or rocks and when the roots take to the substrate, carefully take the mesh off. It will take several months.


----------



## jkcole

yes i have heard that flame moss wants to grow up more than out. i have some and it is a very slow grower. im seeing if it will start to take to the substrate but so far not so much luck


----------



## Randy Lau

Not to thread jack, but does stainless steel need to be cleaned or prepared in any way to make it invert/fish safe? Thanks.

Randy


----------



## speedie408

It's also a super slow grower for me considering my tank is always running excess nutrients. Maybe they do better in lean nutrient environments because I've seen other people with crazy looking bushes of this stuff. 

If it grows well for you, I'd say the SS meshies would work best if you want it flat on top of your substrate/foreground.

**Randy, how come I'm seeing you more often in here now?.... haha damn SFBAAPS!!


----------



## Wicket_lfe

I use those powerbrite LED lights, and my mosses went crazy with a lil diy CO2 and flourish. Guess it depends, cause now they also started to receed as well. But I agree, the flame moss tries to grow straight up, not out, so unless you can cover your mesh initially, it wont fill out to be a carpet.


----------



## Randy Lau

*Speedie* yes I need this site to fill in that void in my life hah! Actually I'm building a new tank and this site has a lot of info so here I am! Now answer my steel mesh question! JK.

Randy


----------



## speedie408

Randy Lau said:


> *Speedie* yes I need this site to fill in that void in my life hah! Actually I'm building a new tank and this site has a lot of info so here I am! Now answer my steel mesh question! JK.
> 
> Randy


I kinda figured that :tongue:. 

Well, I'm looking forward to seeing your new tank. I can tell you an answer to your thread jack question but then I'd be guessing. I only tell the trufe :wink:.


----------



## Harry Muscle

Randy Lau said:


> Not to thread jack, but does stainless steel need to be cleaned or prepared in any way to make it invert/fish safe? Thanks.
> 
> Randy


The only possible thing you might have to do to it is to wash off any oil if it was machined using oil. Obviously you can't use soap cause that would be worse than the oil, but vinegar or diluted bleach would do the trick. If it doesn't feel oily you might now need to do anything.

Harry


----------



## SvenBoogie

I think the better option is to attach it to pieces of slate, or just small, flat stones, with either fishing line or mesh. I agree with everyone else though, it does grow slowly, although I've noticed it grows decently fast in EXTREMELY high light situations.


----------



## rich815

My flame moss grows pretty quickly for me but I cannot see it as a "carpet" Mine is wedged between a few small stones and rocks and it forms wavy, straight-up growth patterns. Attempted as a carpet I think you'd have quite the long and tall shag carpet going. Great for a 1970's concept aquarium!


----------



## Randy Lau

Thanks Harry.


----------



## richy

Randy Lau said:


> Not to thread jack, but does stainless steel need to be cleaned or prepared in any way to make it invert/fish safe? Thanks.
> 
> Randy


Nothing special needs to be done. Just add plants, fasten, and viola!!


----------



## speedie408

rich815 said:


> My flame moss grows pretty quickly for me but I cannot see it as a "carpet" Mine is wedged between a few small stones and rocks and it forms wavy, straight-up growth patterns. Attempted as a carpet I think you'd have quite the long and tall shag carpet going. Great for a 1970's concept aquarium!


Rich,

San Francisco has soft water correct? I can grow most stem plants with ease with our hard water here, but mosses I've tried so far: mini Xmas, willow, flame, and fissedens fontanis all grow extremely slow for me. Even my Hygro sp. 'araguaia' grows faster :eek5:. I'm pretty stumped.


----------



## malaybiswas

Yes, same in Fremont. But I have noticed slow acclimation period only. Once they start a few side growths, they spread out decently fast enough for me.

I am currently doing a flame moss carpet, or I should say I am trying. I have done several before on 2X2 wire mesh and got good results. Now I am trying a 8X12 inch. Also I am not keeping it in my tank or supplementing with any nutrients. Just plain water in a plastic box on the patio. Nothing notable (good or bad) yet to talk about though.


----------

